# Quota work permit



## singap (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me how to apply "Quot work permit" visa. What are the documents required for this visa? how much time it will take to get visa? Is any one(agent) there who can help on this?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

singap said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to apply "Quot work permit" visa. What are the documents required for this visa? how much time it will take to get visa? Is any one(agent) there who can help on this?


Google it, go to SA IMMIGRATION SITE, you will required info.


----------



## singap (Oct 19, 2010)

Anu said:


> Google it, go to SA IMMIGRATION SITE, you will required info.



Hi Anu,

I am looking for agent instead of applying on my own. there are lot of documents 
required to apply. So if you know anyone who can help on this it would be really appreciated. 
Just want to know that currently r u in Johannesburg.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*HI!!!*

*Anu:* what's the use if you have info and you didn't share, we all know that "Google it or go to SA IMMIGRATION SITE" these forums best part is to link each other and help and especially if the person's are from same country or region...... i hope if you have any type of info you will help and guide for SA work permit or for living expenses and daily life etc.......:clap2:


*singap: *Hi, i am also looking for the SA work permit actually for my wife she is teacher and i heard that SA required teachers..... share you info or stories if you have, i am currently in OZ.....


----------



## singap (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Mohit,

I am still looking...if i come to know then definitely i will let u know on this...same thing i will expect from u...Hope we will get as early as possible


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

mohitrahuja said:


> *Anu:* what's the use if you have info and you didn't share, we all know that "Google it or go to SA IMMIGRATION SITE" these forums best part is to link each other and help and especially if the person's are from same country or region...... i hope if you have any type of info you will help and guide for SA work permit or for living expenses and daily life etc.......:clap2:
> 
> 
> *singap: *Hi, i am also looking for the SA work permit actually for my wife she is teacher and i heard that SA required teachers..... share you info or stories if you have, i am currently in OZ.....


I asked to look into Official site becasue it has complete list over there, If i or anyone else tells you abt document, it is quite possile we will miss one or two, and then you can loose lots of time in arranging those doc's in eleventh hour.

Abt agent again there are lots of them, It will depend which one you want to use, they ask for big money in exchange of there service, so better talk to as many agent as possible and see whihc one suits your need better.

On paper SA has need for Teacher's Doctors, IT guys.. but in reality i dont think so, You will find so many job vacancies on job sites, but wont get calls for those.

Not trying to discourage you, but do your homeworker before you move to SA.

Cheers!!


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

*Hi*



Joaschim said:


> Hi all
> 
> There are a number of immigration agents in South Africa. Some good, but unfortunately also some you should rather stay away from. Best is to contact some and see how they treat your enquiry.
> 
> ...








Thanks Joachim for writing and for your guidance.....:clap2:

i heard some of the horrible stories of crime in South Africa....is it true...there are so many mafia's...junkies etc and expats can't roam freely in street's after night or say after evening.....

Regards, Mohit

:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Mohit

Crime is a factor in South Africa due to the prevalent poverty, and yes there are certain places one should avoid at night. But you will find the same all over the world, no matter which country.

I doubt, however, that it is as bad as the media puts it. 

There are also amazing stories about South Africa on the internet and in the press, however these stories are not remembered as often as the bad ones.

I can only suggest that people come see South Africa for themselves, and make up their own minds.


----------

